# Deconetwork Success



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

For over three years we have searched and had multiple false starts with on-line design tools. We installed and used OSS Designer, RSK, Pikiware (now Deconetwork), Inksoft and now Deconetwork.

Our challenge has always been that we are unique in the way we do things as we are a custom cut and sew jersey shop not a t-shirt shop. Our main business is team custom design apparel and did not want to effect that part of the business while we moved to expand our potential customer base. 

For those looking at standard t-shirt applications I believe that from the systems we tried Inksoft and Deconetwork are ahead of the game. What brought us back to Deconetwoek is flexibility. We wanted the feature/functions of a on-line design tool but wanted to keep the look of our web site. So many of the on-line design tool templates look alike.

Thanks to Greg and his team of gurus we now have what we have searched for 3+ years to accomplish. A custom web site that includes an on-line design tool. We have commitments for 20+ affiliate stores within the BMX community with out even announcing the program.

If you are looking for a unique out of the box look for an on-line design tool I would highly recommend Deconetwork.


----------



## VTG (Dec 16, 2010)

So you dropped Inksoft and have gone back to Deconetwork?

Hmm, interesting.

Pretty familiar with Inksoft, but not so much with Deconetwork.

Are you using the Deconetwork application primarily as a shopping cart with a selection of static (pre-designed) jerseys for people to choose from? Or are you actually giving customers the ability to design their own jersey?

Did you embed Deconetwork into your existing website? Or are you using a Deconetwork template as the foundation of your entire website, but tailored to your specific needs? Or did you hire Deconetwork to build a site specifically for RiderzReady?

Can you also elaborate a bit more regarding the affiliate stores? This was one of the features we liked about Inksoft (I believe you get 24 stores with the standard package, but each store over the original 24 costs an additional fee each month).

Also, any insights or comments regarding the difference in monthly fees (Inksoft vs. Deconetwork)?

Thanks.
.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

VTG said:


> So you dropped Inksoft and have gone back to Deconetwork?
> 
> Hmm, interesting.
> 
> ...


With cut and sew custom apparel it is virtually impossible for someone to design a front piece, back piece and two sleeves and have it all come together as an integrated look. What we offer are predesigned templates that people can embelish with their own team graphics, logos, name, number etc. Curretnly it would cost someone $120+ for a true custom one off and at that one would not be making money. For the first time an individual can now get a customized jersey at an affordable price. In BMX which most of the riders are kids, it is all about looking cool and we now are the first to offer kids that are not on a team to have their own jersey that is custom made for them. 

Prior to opening my own custom jersey business I was in high end application software for 20+ years and look at things a bit differently than many on the forum. Cost is not an issue - what matters is how much revenue can you generate. Something that is "free" is useless if it takes more time and energy than the revenue it brings. Monthly/annual "support" fees are much more than having a telephone number to call when you have an issue. It is how the software updates and enhancements are typically funded. I am much more interested in having the state of the art solution that separates us from the competition than I am having a freebie. From our experience most of the plans from vendors are close in cost.

We had Deconetwork build the look and feel around our goal of it not looking like a t-shirt design site. When we first installed Inksoft we tried the embedded route and it was a bit quirky and went back to using a standard tempalte with some tweaks. Just having a standard looking website meant everything to us.

Not that we are doing anything top secret with affiliates we do believe our program is very unique and who we are targeting and what we are offering. At this time I do not feel comfortable discussing our plans as we do have one "competitor that visits this site and in fact purchased Inksoft after reviewing out Inksoft site.

If you have any questions you can email me at [email protected]riderzready.com


----------



## VTG (Dec 16, 2010)

Got it ... thanks Mark.

I know you're not operating a run-of-the-mill t-shirt shop, which is why I was asking. I was just curious how you intended to use Deconetwork for your custom jerseys. I understand now. 

Good luck!
.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

The only other cut and sew shop I know of using an on-line tool is Animal Paintball. They are using Inksoft and if you look at their site it looks like the standard on-line design template.


----------



## hbapparel (Jan 16, 2012)

I am fairly new to the whole custom apparel scene, but have a specific goal and business plan that I felt Deconetwork fit. I was really excited for opentshirts to come out, and while it is a great set up, I realized it was not what I was looking for to grow my business. After talking with Marco today on the phone, I decided to take the plunge and sign up with Deco today. I just started setting stuff up and will spend the next week or so really pouring into it.

I had checked out ryderzready.com after seeing you commenting on the inksoft. I noticed you had switched to Deco, and really liked your site and that helped in my decision. I really hope this is what I am looking for, and hope it doesn't take too long to get used to it!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

We are still setting up products ourselves - One of the very cool features is the ability to have a "product display pic". Hard for me to explain but in all other system it is the 1st view of the product that is displayed in your "Product" selection. Being that we have three views and each view is a template (front, back and sleeves) it has always been the front template that is displayed. Now when we sell a jersey and make it we can take a photo and replace the first view with an actual picture of the jersey. This gives the customer a much better idea of the finished product. There is no other system I am aware of that allows you to do such. 

Also very excited to dive into the business hub which looks like an incredible tool.


----------

